# Dyt 4000



## wjones (Mar 15, 2012)

I was cutting with my DYT 4000 with a 27.0 HP when i engaged blades they ran for a min. and stop turning about 10 seconds later my mower stop. Tried to start mower and not getting anything not a sound. Changed battery and spark plugs several weeks ago.
Would someone please give me directions. 

Thank you


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..wjones.. First is the pto disengaged, and if so check your sensors/ safety switches to be sure they are all plugged in securely.. Let us know if this doesnt help, and we can try something else..wjjones..


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number so one can look at the correct schematic for your tractor.

Do check the fuse.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was going to mention the battery- but you said you replaced it - electric PTO's need alot of juice to keep the belt engaged. Could be a worn PTO switch ( they take alot of use and can wear out) , bad relay or corrosion on the wires. Id double check the clutch and make sure it locks on solid ( with tractor off) and doesnt slip.

It probably wouldnt hurt to clean ground connections/battery cables either.


----------



## tomcat (Apr 19, 2011)

like Bill said, check the fuse. it is located near the steering gear on the right side of the tractor under battery tray. this fuse will shut the tractor down. also look at the connections around the starter solenoid. hope you get it running.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Where did he go......


----------

